# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Cerrar las nucleares aumentaría el precio de la luz y las emisiones

## F. Lázaro

http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/ce...-que-queremos/




> *Cerrar las nucleares a los 40 años aumentaría el precio de la luz y las emisiones, ¿es lo que queremos?*
> 
> Por Ramón Roca -13/02/2017 
> 
> El visto bueno con condiciones que ha dado el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) a que la central de Garoña pueda volver a operar ha revivido el debate nuclear en España. Nuclear SÍ, nuclear NO.
> 
> Todo el mundo opina. Está en su derecho de hacerlo, pero también es importante conocer qué sucedería en España si se cerrase el parque nuclear, provisto ahora de 7.400 MW de potencia instalada y que genera el 20% de los 250 TWh que consumimos de electricidad en España.
> 
> La única información que hay al respecto sobre ello la realizó el año pasado la firma Deloitte en su informe Un modelo energético sostenible para España en 2050. Recomendaciones de política energética para la transición.
> ...


Tan sólo cambiaría esos 17.5000 MW térmicos en 2050 que indica el gráfico de referencia de la UE para España por 17.500 MW nucleares. Por lo demás, totalmente de acuerdo con el artículo. Hay que ser serios y poner todas las cartas sobre la mesa. Sin trampa ni cartón. Un país 100% renovable es imposible. No tenemos capacidad para ello muy a nuestro pesar, ni ahora ni dentro de 50 años. No quiero ni de broma que nuestro país se parezca a Alemania en este aspecto.

----------

Jonasino (20-feb-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Y digo yo ¿porque alguno que siempre utiliza esta fuente como favorita, se calla con este articulo?
Parcialín, parcialín. Sectarín, sectarín.

Principio de la silenciación:
Acallar las cuestiones sobre las que no se tienen argumentos y disimular las noticias que favorecen el adversario,

----------


## termopar

Noooo, sr. Jonasino,  tenía pensado responder. Se me pasó porque estaba en Oporto con unos amigos disfrutando de muchas cosas que a usted no le importa,  y a usted le responderé cuando me apetezca. 

De hecho,  es curioso como un periódico digital, del cual el sr. Perdiguera,  sr. Jonasino y sr. Lázaro han menospreciado un día tras otro.... Ahora resulta que sí que habla de nucleares, y eso que tiene a gente de greenpeace dentro....vade retro! Eso según uds. 

Que según el sr. Perdiguera, son una "eminencia" padre e hijo, frente a economistas de poca monta como el sr. Lacalle. 

Y ahora son buenos? Mejor para ustedes.

Ya saben mi opinión. No estoy de acuerdo con ese artículo. Ya ven, queda demostrado que no tengo nada que ver con ese periódico.

----------


## Jonasino

> Noooo, sr. Jonasino,  tenía pensado responder. Se me pasó porque estaba en Oporto con unos amigos disfrutando de muchas cosas que a usted no le importa,  y a usted le responderé cuando me apetezca.


A ver si nos centramos, que Vd. esté en Oporto o en Oceanía a mi me importa un bledo.
¿que Vd. tiene amigos? No sabe lo que me alegro de que existan personas que le soporten.
Y sobre sus respuestas, aclarese, no son para mi el maná.Si se las guarda en su mente retorcida y no las vuelca como cagadas en el foro, mejor que mejor.

----------


## termopar

Pues parece importarle que no haya contestado a tiempo.  Para no importarle mis respuestas parece ávido de ellas.

Además,  no estaría de más que reconociesen que sus opiniones anteriores sobre ellos y las informaciones vertidas aquí eran pura basura.

----------


## Jonasino

> Pues parece importarle que no haya contestado a tiempo.  Para no importarle mis respuestas parece ávido de ellas.


Alguien tiene problemas con eso de el complejo de Edipo...... Hay clínicas especializadas para tratarlo

----------


## termopar

Pues hablando del tema, que se cierren las nucleares no tiene por qué subir el precio de la luz, si se hace con previsión y aumentando la liberación del mercado.  Lo que no puede ser es que se opte por renovables y no se pongan los medios de distribución adecuados. 

Pero precisamente puede ocurrir lo contrario. 

Para empezar, el periodo de verano requiere más solar, mucha. Y en cuanto quedase cubierto una gran parte del periodo diurno se podría prescindir de algunas nucleares según se van finalizando sus ciclos de vida. Al mismo tiempo, seguiría aumentando la eólica y pondría una tasa al co2, para cerrar las centrales de carbón para irlas sustituyendolas. Como están haciendo los ingleses.

Se permite la energía distribuida y se fomenta la eficiencia energética y ya se tendría el modelo completado. Algo de ciclo combinado ya presente se debería usar durante un tiempo,  pero la media de precios no debería de subir si además se facilitan las interconexiones eléctricas. Y esperar a desarrollar sistemas de almacenamiento de energía para poder ir sustituyendo las tecnologías de apoyo

----------


## ben-amar

Me parece un informe totalmente interesado. El cierre de las nucleares no debe suponer aumento ninguno en la factura.
Hay bastantes paises que no tienen nucleares y no pagan lo que pagamos nosotros.
¡a ver si ahora vamos a tener que estar agradecidos por pagar un falso deficit tarifario, unos beneficios no cobrados por una moratoria (si a ti te prohiben un trabajo nadie te paga, que se lo digan a las alternativas), etc.
Todo eso es un camelo.

----------

